

A flaw in the Apple Watch leaves it absurdly vulnerable to thieves - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-watch-theft-kill-switch-activation-lock-iphone-reset-2015-5

======
lsiunsuex
If someone gets close enough to me to remove my watch from my arm, I'm pretty
sure I'm gonna have bigger problems then them re-selling it on eBay or at a
local pawn shop (such as getting beat up or possibly stabbed / shot)

Sensational headlines FTW!

